# would this be a good pc to buy.



## huxley (Aug 1, 2011)

I need help picking a good pc to buy.    I though I'd ask here. 

I want something to multy task with, keep up with games that are coming out. 
and better performance. 


I'm not the most in the know about what is a good video card . 

here a link to a custom pc :   

$1,179.00
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-2600 3.40 GHz 8M Intel Smart Cache LGA1155 [+96]
HDD: 1TB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD (Single Hard Drive)
MEMORY: 16GB (4GBx4) DDR3/1333MHz Dual Channel Memory [+184] (Corsair or Major Brand)
MOTHERBOARD: Biostar H61MH Intel H61 Chipset DDR3 mATX Mainboard w/ Onboard Video, HDMI, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB 2.0, SATA-II, 1 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI [B3 Stepping]
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
VIDEO: AMD Radeon HD 6790 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [+100] (Major Brand Powered by ATI)


or  

1,127.00

CPU: AMD Phenom™II X6 1090T Six-Core CPU w/ HyperTransport Technology [+90]
HDD: 2TB (2TBx1) SATA-III 6.0Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM HDD [+78] (Single Hard Drive)
MEMORY: 16GB (4GBx4) DDR3/1333MHz Dual Channel Memory [+184] (Corsair or Major Brand)
MOTHERBOARD: Asus M4N68T-M V2 AM3 DDR3 NVIDIA Geforce 7025/nForce 630a Chipset mATX w/ Onboard Graphics and Core Unlocker, 7.1 HD Audio, GbLAN, USB 2.0, SATA-II RAID, 1 Gen2 PCIe, 1 PCIe X1 & 2 PCI
SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO
VIDEO: AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 16X PCIe Video Card [+163] (Major Brand Powered by AMD)



thanks guys


----------



## The Ace (Aug 1, 2011)

The cheaper one is more power than you're ever likely to need.


----------



## huxley (Aug 4, 2011)

bump........


----------



## Oskari (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a toss up between Intel and AMD. Both powerful machines. I'd stick to the Intel machine at $52 more, but that's just cos all the advice I ever get is stick with the market leader, especially if you're a bit of a noob.

Of course, I'm no expert and I'm sure there are a few folk here that could explain the virtues of each and every component.


----------



## CyBeR (Aug 28, 2011)

The Ace said:


> The cheaper one is more power than you're ever likely to need.



THAT IS A LIEEEE! 
Seriously, I said that when I first got 1Gb of RAM in my computer. Now I can't imagine working with anything less than 4 Gb of the stuff. 

Anyways...I'd personally go with the AMD one. For one thing, there's coherence between the CPU and the GPU (both manufactured by AMD so that's great). For another...it's cheaper, and it's a damn powerful machine. 

If you want it for gaming...I think either system will serve your needs for a couple of years easily, and will probably run *Witcher 2* right now without a hitch. 
So...if you feel you're more of an AMD type of person, go with number 2. If you're into Intel, go with 1. Either way, you really can't go wrong with either system.
Just sayin...


----------



## PhantomTa2 (Oct 16, 2011)

To be honest, you might be better off going with the Intel and getting 12GB triple channel instead of 16GB dual channel.  I just upgraded my system to a similar Intel one and it runs brilliantly.  Either way, the only thing you'll probably need to upgrade over the next few years is the GFX, they get outdated quite quickly.


----------



## biodroid (Oct 20, 2011)

Get a console


----------



## Ashcroft (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I just wet myself at that Phenom II x6... 3.6 GHZ turbo clock speed _and_ six separate cores? What the hizzy, AMD?! Power much?!

Plus, the 6870HD 1gb is a far, far more powerful card than the 6790. Just to give some perspective (I've used both, and I'm currently using the 6870HD), even with my much shoddier processor and RAM than those listed in your second build, I'm able to crank every setting up to max on LotRO to get a steady 40FPS and I'm able to run Crysis on very high at a somewhat steady 30FPS.

I vote for the second build.


----------

